
Show HN: Domino Playground – A puzzle game about making domino logic circuits - andywood
https://gaiaeternal.itch.io/domino-playground
======
andywood
Hello HN. About three months ago I was thinking about how I would like to get
some dominos, in order to try making some basic binary arithmetic circuits.
That's when it hit me: why buy physical dominos when I could make a 3D sim,
where I can iterate, save state, and stand all the dominos back up instantly?

The result is Domino Playground. There is a free demo on the page that
includes a tutorial chapter, and a chapter on basic logic gates. My main goals
for this project are: 1) Make an intro to learning about binary logic, which
is accessible to newbies and students. 2) Make a fun puzzle game. and 3) Make
a user-friendly environment for creating arbitrary domino rallies. I am
especially interested in feedback on whether you think the game accomplishes
goal #1!

